# Weekend spur report



## reel sorry (Aug 7, 2011)

Left Destin on Sat. noon. Found the nice hard break charted east of the spur. No luck overnight w/swords. Did pick up a blackfin. Next morning ran the break north (more like slogged) until the weeds (and break) petered out. Lots of flyers. Quickly picked up a wahoo and a couple of mahis on it. Didn't follow it back south. Too concerned about a sloppy ride home. Turned northwest & picked up another very nice wahoo at the nipple. Pleased the seas layed down late in the day.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice report. I'll take a couple hoos any day.

A friend of mine was out at the steps two nights ago and caught 3 swords there.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

The wahoo have been thick. Report from Tide in Knots had two wahoo cutoff a black/purple runner and a black and purple islander - seems the favorite color. That and a big white or tiny blue in the spread. All between the 131, Nipple and the edge in a 19 foot Palm Beach on Sunday.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> The wahoo have been thick. Report from Tide in Knots had two wahoo cutoff a black/purple runner and a black and purple islander - seems the favorite color. That and a big white or tiny blue in the spread. All between the 131, Nipple and the edge in a 19 foot Palm Beach on Sunday.


Hate to derail the original post, but that's awesome in a 19' boat!
To the original post, thanks for the report and picture!


----------

